# Der Moose-Thread: an alle Freunde und Bekannten



## Moose (9. November 2003)

Liebe Mitmenschen,
die nächsten drei Wochen werde ich mich etwas rar machen (müssen). 
(Ja, die DDD-Fraktion freut sich jetzt bestimmt (?))

Ich muss meine Arbeit bis zur Deadline fertig schreiben, und da steht mir noch ein Haufen Stress ins Haus.

Bitte vergesst mich nicht! 
Ihr könnt mir hier auch gerne ein paar aufmunternde Worte schreiben ... !

Freitags 14.00 Uhr bleibt weiterhin Bike-Termin.
Montags 18.00 Uhr wird weiterhin Hallensport betrieben.
(Fragen dazu bitte an Christina, die ich hiermit zu meiner PR-Managerin mache).
Termine für die Rennsaison 2004 bitte mit dem Einheimischen absprechen (er wird in den nächsten Wochen das Event-Management übernehmen). 
Sonstige Fragen, Termine etc. bitte mit Lonnimo abklären (mein Personal Manager!)

Im Dezember habt Ihr mich wieder (fast) ganz.

Ihr fehlt mir jetzt schon ... .

Allen viel Spass (auch den Downhillern!)
Bis dann,
MoosejetztmeineArbeitschreibenundTschüss!


----------



## scotty23 (9. November 2003)

Komm Moose 

AUGEN ZU UND DURCH

Dann müssen wir halt mal drei Wochen ohne Dich 
auskommen (ausser Freitag) das ist zwar hart an der
Schmerzgrenze oder auch schon 2 Wochen darüber aber
mach dir um uns keine Sorgen sondern konzentriere
Dich auf deine Arbeit und im Dezember düsen wir wieder
durch den Wald 

o.k. !!

scotty23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (9. November 2003)

He Moose! Da haste mir jetzt ja voll den Wind aus den Segeln genommen (Mein Thread)  
Naja, hauptsache EINSICHT, aber die Party steigt trotzdem

Checker


----------



## Wiseman (9. November 2003)

@moose (an wen denn auch sonst  ): Aufmunternde Worte für etwas zu finden was man eh nicht gerne macht ist sehr schwer und noch schwerer ist es, welche zu finden wenn man selbst noch nicht mal erahnen kann, welche Arbeit eigentlich dahinter steckt...

Ich werde deshalb mein Kommentar auf folgendes beschränken: "Ich glaube fest daran, dass Moose ihre Diplomarbeit termingerecht fertigstellt und werde bis dahin, im Rahmen meiner beschränkten Möglichkeiten, für Sie da sein, falls Sie in irgendeiner Weise meine Hilfe benötigt."

In diesem Sinne -> "Du schaffst das!"

motivierende Grüße,


----------



## 007ike (9. November 2003)

ich schließe mich dem wiseman an!

moose du machst das, ist doch kein Problem! So ne Diplomarbeit ist fast wie ein Marathon. Immer weiter, kleine Zwischenziele stecken und dann weiter, kennst du doch


----------



## Einheimischer (9. November 2003)

was soll man da noch sagen, ich schliese mich Wiseman voll und ganz an, auch auf mich kannst Du zählen, falls Du Hilfe brauchst und ich Dir helfen kann... jederzeit sehr gerne!

Hau rein, wir glauben an Dich!


----------



## Moose (11. November 2003)

Ich mach mal gerade eine Forums-Pause (also wie die Raucher eben eine Zigaretten-Pause machen!)


----------



## 007ike (11. November 2003)

Kenn ich, mach ich auch mal ab und zu während der Arbeit 

Immer wenn ne e-mail kommt und es was neues aus´m Forum gibt (sofern ich im Büro bin (in letzter Zeit etwas öfert´s (ich könnte ja was verpassen!)))


----------



## Moose (11. November 2003)

jaja, die Sucht halt!


----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2003)

@007ike 

wie wärs mit wireless Lan, oder so ein supermodernes Handy mit dem man überall surfen kann... demnächst IBC auf dem Trail - NEIN das wär zu viel des guten!


----------



## 007ike (11. November 2003)

das Problem ist immer das letzte Wort zu haben, aber ich muß jetzt gleich wieder brav auf die Kautsch, die zeit in der ihr alle Abends aktiv werdet ist leider nicht meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2003)

... ich halt mich z. Zt. mit meiner 14.!!! Tasse Kaffee wach


----------



## Moose (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *@007ike
> 
> wie wärs mit wireless Lan, oder so ein supermodernes Handy mit dem man überall surfen kann... demnächst IBC auf dem Trail - NEIN das wär zu viel des guten! *



Das Forum ist doch eigentlich nur ein billiger Bike-Ersatz.
So, als ob man ein Foto-Album vom letzten Urlaub mit romantischem Sonnenuntergang anschaut.
Es ist einfach nicht das gleiche!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2003)

...aber ohne das Forum, hätt ich euch verm. nie kennengelernt und das wär doch extrem schade, denn mit euch macht mir biken gleich doppelt soviel Spass!


----------



## Moose (11. November 2003)

Ja, da haben sich ein paar gefunden!!!


----------



## Moose (11. November 2003)

... so - die Besuchszeit ist jetzt rum, ich mach' mich mal wieder an die Arbeit.
Vielleicht schau ich ja nochmal rein heut' Nacht.

Bis dann


----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2003)

... ja dann leg mal wieder los und nur nicht unterkriegen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (12. November 2003)

@007ike: jaja, die Kautschpotatoes 

Ich rege mal an, dass ihr euch was IM (InstantMessaging) -mäßiges (wie z.B. ICQ) zulegt, da das bei mir eh immer im Hintergrund mitläuft würde die Sache mit dem Chat schon reeller laufen  Problem an der Sache ist man müsste zur gleichen Zeit online sein ... sonst wird es wie hier zum langsamsten Chat der Welt.

(nicht so) späte Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (12. November 2003)

Zur allgemeinen Aufmunterung wollte ich mitteilen, dass ich folgendes gefunden hab, DEN ORIGINAL PFÄLZER:







:kotz:...leider ohne Leberwurst, aber kann man ja auch individuell nachrüsten


----------



## Moose (12. November 2003)

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Einheimischer (12. November 2003)

Der Koffer war nur zur Abschreckung gedacht... damit Moose vor Schreck aus dem Forum, wieder an Ihre Arbeit flüchtet


----------



## Moose (12. November 2003)

Die Abschreckung ist Dir gelungen!
Wenn der Koffer immer als Pop-Up erscheint, wenn ich die Forumsseite besuche, dann wäre ich von meiner IBC Sucht geheilt!

arbeitsame Grüße!


----------



## Wiseman (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Die Abschreckung ist Dir gelungen!
> Wenn der Koffer immer als Pop-Up erscheint, wenn ich die Forumsseite besuche, dann wäre ich von meiner IBC Sucht geheilt!
> 
> arbeitsame Grüße! *



Nun, das könnte ich bestimmt einrichten 
Irgendwie sollte Lonnimo mal etwas strenger über Dich wachen. Du bist ja ständig online ...

verwarnende Grüße,


----------



## Moose (12. November 2003)

Naja, bei einer Standleitung ist das leicht passiert!
Natürlich sollte ich um Dich nicht zu verunsichern das Forum-Fenster zumachen!

Sei aber gewiss, ich gebe mein bestes!

(tipptipptipp - Tee trinken - tipptipptipp - ins Forum schauen - tipptipptipp - leslesles - tipptipptipp - ins Forum schauen - leslesles - schlafschlafschlaf - ins Forum schauen - tipptipptipp - rudern gehen - ins Forum schauen - essessess - tipptipptipp - und dann wieder von vorne los!? - naja, so oder so ähnlich!)

beruhigende Grüße,
ich.

muss ja auch motiviert bleiben, und dafür seid Ihr ja zuständig!


----------



## 007ike (12. November 2003)

aber klar doch, wir sind ja auch neugierig den Stand der Dinge zu erfahren

neugierige Grüße


----------



## Einheimischer (12. November 2003)

Ich bin mir sicher Moose arbeitet wie ein fleisiges Bienchen und ist bisher schon gut vorangekommen!
Auserdem sinds nur noch zwei Tage bis Freitag  

aufmunternde Grüße


----------



## 007ike (12. November 2003)

Da bin ich auch überzeugt, genau wie sie 110 km locker abarbeitet wird sie auch hier durch die Zahlen pflügen

zuversichtliche Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (12. November 2003)

... ich mag physische Herausforderungen echt lieber!
Aber stimmt, es hat schon sowas von "einfach weitertreten, irgendwann kommst Du an".

Ich bin total begeistert von Eurer Unterstützung!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

Letztes Posting von Moose vor zwei Tagen... ich glaub jetzt gibt Sie richtig Gas  







Weiter machen


----------



## Moose (14. November 2003)

... oder ich bin eingeschlafen!

Heute 14.00 Uhr vor Halle 6: Tour de Schlackeberg mit Finish auf dem Mond!

Bis dann!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

JA, bis dann, tozzi müsste jeden Moment bei mir klingeln...

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Moose (14. November 2003)

Ich hoffe, Euch war es heute nicht zu ruhig! 
Es ist nämlich eigentlich echt nett, wenn es mal ein paar neue Gesichter gibt. Wäre schade, wenn man die gleich vergrault.

Oh, irgendwie kann ich mich nicht aufraffen ... .
Hilfe!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

Also mir hat das heute gut gefallen, "langsam" fahren ist auch mal schön und notwendig, auserdem kann man sich so schön dabei unterhalten   
So nun aber los, ran an die Arbeit, denk dran die Zeit läuft... nee im Ernst zwingen geht ja auch nicht, koch Dir mal nen schönen Kaffee oder Tee, das kann motivieren!


----------



## Moose (15. November 2003)

Nachdem gestern abend betreffend meiner Arbeit gar nichts mehr ging (kann man direkt an der Anzahl der Posts erkennen!), versuche ich heut abend wieder den Turbo einzulegen.

Würde aber gerne wissen, wie es in WND war.
So, jetzt muss ich erstmal auswärts rudern.
Bis dann ...


----------



## 007ike (15. November 2003)

es wird mir eine Freude sein, es dir heute Abend zu beichten


----------



## Moose (25. November 2003)

... also die Einleitung ist jetzt fast fertig! 
Es wird noch ein bisschen stressig, aber:

*... just because it is hard doesn't mean you can't do it!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (25. November 2003)

... dann könnten wir ja schon so langsam den Termin für die M.O.O.S.E-Party ins Visier nehmen...


----------



## Moose (30. November 2003)

... bei der nächsten Diplomarbeit mache ich alles anders  !!!

Gestern (Samstag) habe ich mich mit meinen Betreuer getroffen. Der hat mir noch zwei wissenschaftliche Texte in die Hand gedrückt, die ich auch noch berücksichtigen soll. Und dabei hatte ich meinen Sonntag schon verplant (nämlich mit den ohnehin noch fehlenden 20 Seiten.), Ich glaube aber, dass die Arbeit richtig gut wird! Viele Grafiken, viele bunte Bilder ... - nein, ernsthaft!
Meinen PC muss ich alle halbe Stunde neu starten, Lonnimo (die die Formatierung übernehmen wollte) muss ihren alle fünf Minuten kalt abwürgen und dann wieder hochfahren  .
Die Buchbinderei kann an einem Tag keine Klebebindung produzieren, aber da brauch ich mir jetzt auch noch keine Sorgen machen, die Arbeit ist eh' noch nicht fertig. 
Sollte ich es bald geschafft haben, dann darf ich das Ding gleich ins Englische übersetzen, komplett überarbeiten und veröffentlichen. Am 11.12. muss ich darüber einen Vortrag halten. 
Hört das gar nicht mehr auf??? 
Ich will hier raus, ich mag nicht mehr  !!!
Also heute dürfte keiner bei mir eine Dopingkontrolle durchführen (die Menge Kaffee die ich intus habe ist proportional zu den Seiten, die ich noch füllen muss ...) 
 
... aber: irgendwann ist das auch vorbei! Und dann ... gehen wir mal wieder richtig biken!! Bis zum Abwinken ... .
Ganz liebe Grüsse - ich könnte noch ein paar aufmunternde Worte gebrauchen (und ich nehme sie gerne die ganze Nacht bis einschliesslich morgen mittag an!!!)
Moose.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. November 2003)

Du Arme...






Tief durchatmen und weiter gehts... Du packst das!!!

Aufmunternde Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. November 2003)

Ach mir ist noch was eingefallen, falls Du dort noch nicht warst, solltest Du dort auch mal anfragen: http://www.adsmedia.de/ die machen soweit ich weiss auch Klebebindungen und sind ganz locker drauf.


----------



## 007ike (30. November 2003)

He, ganz locker. Das hört sichnja alles ganz gut an. Auch wenn es noch ein kleiner Berg Arbeit ist. Aber schließlich bist du ja Bergerfahren


----------



## tozzi (1. Dezember 2003)

Na, bei der wievielten Kanne Kaffee sind wir denn schon ?
Da Du ja schon so weit mit Deiner Diplomarbeit vorangeschritten bist, ist nun die letzte Nacht vor der Abgabe ganz locker zu schaffen. Das bißchen Streß kann Dir nun auch nichts mehr ausmachen: die meiste Arbeit hast Du schon hinter Dir, das kann Dir keiner mehr nehmen !
Wünsche Dir noch eine ideenreiche Nacht, der Erfolg ist Dir sicher.
Morgen wirst Du mit großer Genugtuung Deine Arbeit abgeben und zufrieden in den Schlaf fallen.
...und wenn Du dann irgendwann wieder aufwachst, können wir wieder ausgiebig biken (schlage Dienstag nachmittag vor)... 
Grüße auch an Dein Helferlein Lonnimo: Moose immer schon wachhalten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (1. Dezember 2003)

Schliese mich tozzi an, sobald Du wieder in der Lage dazu bist, machen wir ne schöne laaaaange Tour, damit Du deinen aufgestauten Stress loswerden kannst. 

Alles wird gut!!!


----------



## Moose (1. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaube, die Halbwertszeit von Koffein in meinem Körper hat sich verringert. Ich muss jetzt mal ein bisschen schlafen.
Wenn der erste Dezember Abgabe-Termin ist, dann reicht doch eigentlich 23.59 Uhr, oder? Darauf wird es jedenfalls hinauslaufen ... .

Bis bald, 
Moose ist müde.


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Dezember 2003)

... dann schlaf mal ein paar Stunden, bringt ja alles nix, stell Dir besser 2 Wecker - ich würde dich ja mit der Trompete wecken kommen, aber ich glaub da haben deine Nachbarn was dagegen  

Das wird schon!


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Dezember 2003)

@Moose

schon wieder wach?









Auf zum Endspurt


----------



## Moose (1. Dezember 2003)

Endspurt!
(wird ein langer Endspurt, aber ich bin ja auch Ausdauersportler).


----------



## scotty23 (1. Dezember 2003)

Dir ist ja hoffentlich bewußt, dass wir auch deine Diplomarbeit lesen wollen!
Ich bin ich echt sehr gespannt drauf ist bestimmt auch für
mich als Laie interessant oder verstehe ich da nur Bahnhof ??


Daumendrückende Grüße

Scotty23


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Dezember 2003)

Ja natürlich wollen wir die dann lesen, schliese mich da voll und ganz scotty23 an!!!






Du hast es bald geschafft!

Ich drücke alle Daumen.


----------



## Moose (1. Dezember 2003)

wenn es nicht mit einem Desaster verbunden wäre.
Gestern Nacht ist auf einmal die aktuelle Version der Arbeit verschwunden. Also alles nochmal. Lonnimo formatiert, Moose tippt. Das Prüfungsamt ist gnadenlos, heute um 15.30 musste eine zur Not unformatierte Version vorliegen (das konnte ich noch aushandeln!). Pünktlich zum Ausdrucken (15.00 Uhr) versagt der Drucker. ... ich mag jetzt echt nicht mehr. Die Arbeit muss noch vollends formatiert werden und wird morgen ganz früh gebunden.
Ich hoffe, es geht nichts mehr schief.


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Dezember 2003)

Oh je, Murphys Law hat wohl wieder zugeschlagen... ich hoffe es wendet sich alles zum Guten, drücke jedenfalls weiterhin alle Daumen!


----------



## Moose (1. Dezember 2003)

dass Du Dir mal nicht die Daumen abquetschst!

Das Prinzip der maximalen Gemeinheit! jajajajajajaja!

und nur weil tozzi am Tag vor seinem letzten Dauertest die Rodalben Runde fahren musste und mit leeren Glykogen-Speichern antanzte sind meine Ergebnisse jetzt nicht signifikant geworden! (kleiner Spass, ich erkläre Euch das mal bei einer Tasse Kaffee!!!).
Ich werde die Arbeit in pdf speichern. Wenn Ihr mir ganz fest versprecht, das Copyright zu wahren, dann schicke ich sie Euch demnächst ... .
Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (1. Dezember 2003)

...immer bin ich schuld...
...dabei waren es 2 Tage vorher !...


----------



## Messi (1. Dezember 2003)

-....drück dir natürlich auch ganz doll die Daumen, dass nun nichts mehr schiefläuft. Wenn man das so hört, kriegt man ja richtig PANIK vor der eigenen Diplomarbeit.....*zitter*  

Würd mich aber auch mal interessieren, deine Arbeit. Um mal zu sehen, wie sowas aussieht..


----------



## CheckerThePig (1. Dezember 2003)

Ich drück natürlich auch ganz fest mit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    OOOOOpppppssss, war dann vielleicht doch etwas viel......?!?


----------



## Wiseman (1. Dezember 2003)

Womit 2 Sachen wieder bewiesen wären:

1) Moose ist die Größte, weil sie das Unmögliche trotz aller Widrigkeiten geschafft hat. Gratuliere!

2) Murphy's Law ist mitten unter uns.

signifikante Grüße,


----------



## Moose (2. Dezember 2003)

... "wie spät ist es?" fragte lonnimo ...
... "halb sieben", sagte Moose.
... "gut", sagte lonnimo
... "warum gut?" fragte Moose
... "gut, dass es noch nicht halb acht ist!" antwortete lonnimo.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Und wenn sie noch nicht eingeschlafen sind, dann formatieren sie noch heute!


----------



## Moose (2. Dezember 2003)

Uffffff.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Dezember 2003)

Juhu yipie !!!









... endlich geschafft - Glückwunsch


----------



## tozzi (2. Dezember 2003)

...ebenfalls herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!
...und eine wohlverdiente Nachtruhe...


----------



## Moose (2. Dezember 2003)

Wie wäre es eigentlich, wenn wir uns am Freitag eine Stunde früher treffen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (2. Dezember 2003)

...wenn Du bis dorthin wíeder wach bist  von mir aus sehr gerne!


----------



## tozzi (2. Dezember 2003)

...kein Problem !


----------



## 007ike (3. Dezember 2003)

He super, auch von mir aus viele Grüße. Gratulieren tut man aber erst wenn sie ihre eins dafür bekommen hat, oder?


----------



## Moose (4. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Anteilnahme und die Glückwünsche.

Freitag bleibt es doch bei 14.00 Uhr. Ich hoffe, Ihr erscheint zahlreich!


----------



## Wiseman (4. Dezember 2003)

Diesen Freitag werde ich wieder mit von der Partie sein 

Hoffentlich wird es nicht allzu frostig.

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Dezember 2003)

... ich natürlich auch wieder - hoffentlich vergisst mich tozzi nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (4. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaube, das Wetter wird richtig gut! -1 bis 3° C trocken und ein bisschen Sonne!
Freu mich schon.
Lonnimo kommt auch mit - und sie hat Geburtstag morgen. Da müssen wir singen!
Bis dann, habe Euch vermisst!


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Dezember 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburstag Lonnimo  






...wünscht Dir der Einheimische


----------



## Wiseman (5. Dezember 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburstag Lonnimo  






...wünscht Dir Wiseman


----------



## lonnimo (6. Dezember 2003)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche...
... und für die nette Tour gestern.

Vielleicht sollte ich euch des Öfteren beehren, dann würde ich nicht ständig vergessen wie mein Faahhrrad aussieht 
und es wird dann wenigstens mal ein bisschen dreckig  

lonnimo


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Dezember 2003)

Ja finde ich auch, dein Rad war vieeel zu sauber, das kann so nicht weitergehen, also gar nicht erst putzen, denn die nächste Aufahrt ist ja schon morgen - wir bekommen dein Bike schon schmutzig


----------

